# ebay frame//tank



## buickmike (Jan 17, 2019)

Hey what happened to bliue 36 Schwinn frame and hanging tank on bay about 2 weeks ago. I wasn't able to bid.  And I really couldn't see conditions of tank to go all in.


----------



## buickmike (Jan 19, 2019)

Would like to know


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 19, 2019)

Look at the completed ebay listings.


----------



## Dave K (Jan 19, 2019)

Was thinking of the wrong bike.  Sorry


----------



## buickmike (Jan 19, 2019)

My 1st phone went down + took all my connection with

This was a double diamond and hanging tank on bay $1500 starting bid. Blue / but all pictures. Were dark. Even so rear fender arch was missing chunks.great opportunity for someone


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 19, 2019)

I think it was black if this is the one you were talking about?


----------



## buickmike (Jan 19, 2019)

Crime; that's it. Incorrectly placed on bay -yet called out on the cabe.  How was condition of tank? + thanks


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 19, 2019)

buickmike said:


> Crime; that's it. Incorrectly placed on bay -yet called out on the cabe.  How was condition of tank? + thanks



The tank appeared to be solid but the pics were really crappy so it was hard to tell. I wasn’t the buyer but someone got a pretty good deal. IMO


----------



## buickmike (Jan 19, 2019)

What a locomotive.bout the EA. handlebar button that's gonna close tonight? Shame I gotta miss that too. I believe my buddy could weld that broken tab back on.. I've. Seen him repair the tab that grounds the coupler on an old Lionel locomotive.


----------



## keith kodish (Jan 19, 2019)

1935 frame,1936 tank. Had the inline,4 d cell battery tray 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## buickmike (Jan 19, 2019)

You're the new owner? *buddy. Lets see her again.*


----------



## buickmike (Jan 22, 2019)

@keith kodish. I would like to offer some prewar drum stuff up for trade to acquire the early tank. Lever / rear drum or front
If interested pm your contact info. I'm unable to send pm's at this time


----------



## keith kodish (Jan 22, 2019)

buickmike said:


> @keith kodish. I would like to offer some prewar drum stuff up for trade to acquire the early tank. Lever / rear drum or front
> If interested pm your contact info. I'm unable to send pm's at this time



Didnt buy it.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## buickmike (Jan 22, 2019)

. OK.


----------



## Tikibar (Jan 29, 2019)

Makes me wonder how many I miss due to misspellings like "hanging thank" and "ballom"...


----------



## buickmike (Jan 30, 2019)

I've seen them- and people on this site will call them out.  I personally have seen a colson tank that sold for 5 or six bills However what you will not hear about are the. Delta lights or some other rare combo's lights / horn buttons NIB etc. When that stuff hits the market everybody shuts up.     I saw the bike but couldn't. Justify a couple grand to spend and or bid. I would trade some Prewar drums+ handle for it..


----------

